# Bubbles in M&P soap



## Laura (Aug 25, 2007)

i've been looking around the forum but cant find anything that helps me.

I mainly make melt and pour soaps. Sometimes when i pour the soap into the moulds i get tiny bubbles on the top that dont go away. Normally i try and very carefully spoon them out, but i was wondering if anyone knew how to get rid of them or why they happen?

thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2007)

The bubbles probably mean you are pouring too hot. Put somerubbing alcohol in a mister bottle & lightly mist the soap just afer you pour it. That will pop your bubbles & give you a smooth finish. Don't worry, the alcohol evaporates.


----------



## Laura (Aug 25, 2007)

ahh ok, thank you. i'll give that a try


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bubbles can also occur from stirring too much so be sure not to do that! Otherwise spraying lightly with rubbing alcohol will do the trick!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 26, 2007)

I just started doing that with my soaps, I am amazed at how wonderful they look without bubbles


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I just started doing that with my soaps, I am amazed at how wonderful they look without bubbles


LOL I felt that way years ago when I started mp and found out about alcohol!


----------

